# Whats a DBO



## Rock209 (Dec 26, 2021)

So today target told me I'm DBO of an area what does that mean ?and is it a pay raised with it lol


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 26, 2021)

Rock209 said:


> So today target told me I'm DBO of an area what does that mean ?and is it a pay raised with it lol


Designated Business Owner DBO
No pay raise.


----------



## jenna (Dec 26, 2021)

more responsibility.  same pay as a cashier or cart attendant.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 26, 2021)

Also, no extra hours.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Dec 26, 2021)

It's a term coined by K-Mart in the early 2000s to "inspire" the team to "own and take pride" in their department while still getting payed the same and expecting more work to get done since they got rid of specialty teams. We can see how well that worked out for them and I'm guessing Spot hired a castoff Exec somewhere along the line...


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 26, 2021)

KarmaToBurn said:


> It's a term coined by K-Mart in the early 2000s to "inspire" the team to "own and take pride" in their department while still getting payed the same and expecting more work to get done since they got rid of specialty teams. We can see how well that worked out for them and I'm guessing Spot hired a castoff Exec somewhere along the line...


Now we’ve become Kmart   Wow just wow.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Dec 27, 2021)

Lots of responsibility and no actual control.


----------



## Dream Baby (Dec 27, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Now we’ve become Kmart   Wow just wow.


Kmart has just 27 stores left.









						Number of Kmart locations in the USA in 2022 | ScrapeHero
					

There are 20 Kmart locations in the United States as of        December 28, 2022. The state/territory with the most number of Kmart locations in the US is U.S. Virgin Islands with 4 locations, which is 20% of all Kmart locations in America.



					www.scrapehero.com
				




Does anyone under 25 remember going to a Kmart?


----------

